# Blue.tooth Help Liberty 3



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

When I pair my phone to my car....bluetooth doesnt save.

Any help?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please use development section for releases only. thanks.


----------

